# Favorite Baroque Sinfonias



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Here's one...





Add your own, if it's out there. I'd like to hear some more early symphonies.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

William Boyce's 8 little symphonies can probably be placed in the 'light' category, but I think many of the movements are charming (very) late Baroque 'hits'. The Boyce selection on youtube isn't exactly impressive, but I found no. 1 and 4 in some very lightfooted performances, at least the sound is thin and the tempos usually bordering on too fast. I prefer Trevor Pinnock's recording on Archiv.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

One is RV 719, may be on 
Vivaldi: Opera Arias and Sinfonias [Import]
Antonio Vivaldi (Composer), Roy Goodman (Conductor), The Brandenburg Consort (Orchestra), Emma Kirkby (Performer), Liliana Mazzarri

The other is on a Cd as opening track, RV 725
http://www.amazon.com/Concerti-Bach...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1339116062&sr=1-2


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Here is another by Vivaldi:





It reminds me of Philip Glass too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Overture Suites in the Baroque Era have some similarities to Early Symphonies.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------

